# Netzwerk bündeln



## Mway-Tuning (19. Mai 2006)

Servus ich hoffe meine Frage ist nicht so dumm *fg*

Mir ist folgendes durch den Kopf gegangen, ich benutzen ein Set von Acer (1 Wlan Router 2x USB Wlan Dongle)

Da ich aber ein Rechner direkt neben dem Wlanrouter stehen habe, habe ich diesen per Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen (eigentlich klar)

Dadurch habe ich jetzt einen Wlan Dongel (USB-Stick) übrig.

Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich diesen noch in dem Rechner einsetzen, der schon einen wlan verbindung hat, und damit eine 2 wlan verbindung aufbauen und diese beiden dann Bündeln, damit ich dann anstatt 54 Mbit dann 108 Mbit habe ?

Danke für eure Antworten wenn den welche kommen sollten !


----------



## gello (20. Mai 2006)

Schöner Vorschlag
Wenn da ginge, hätte ich meinen Rechner schon bis oben hin mit Netzwerkkarten vollgestopft.   
Mann nuss jede Netzwerkkarte in einem Rechner in ein anderes Subnetz hängen.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (20. Mai 2006)

Das ist aber sehr schade!


----------



## SixDark (20. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich auch ganz logisch, wenn der Sender nur 54MBit kann, dann kann er nur soviel, egal wieviele Verbindungen Du zu ihm aufbaust. Wenn Du zwei Dongles nutzen würdest (wenn es funktioniert, wobei ich mir nicht wirklich sicher bin) dann würden die beiden sich die Bandbreite des Senders teilen, das heißt im Extremfall bekommen beide jeweils 27MBit/s...

MfG ..::SD::..


----------



## Mway-Tuning (20. Mai 2006)

das stimmt auch auch nicht ganz, den wenn ich sonst zwei rechner über wlan verbinde und das alles über eine Router, hätte der Router ja zwei Verbindungen und hat aber trotzdem 54 Mbit


----------



## Sinac (23. Mai 2006)

Das glaubst du, die Bandbreite die der Router aufbringen kann wird dann geteilt. Sonst könntest du ja bei 10 Clients per WLan neben deinem AccessPoint Spiegeleier braten - in der Luft!


----------

